# Blank mind ?!



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

Okay 
I noticed that now i can feel with my inner voice
And no more blank mind
I'm dealing with few issues like imagination but now its not a big deal

I hope the other symptoms get better over the time


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Ezio, how did it come back???


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

My doctor has tried me on Adderall right now it has definitely helped with the blank mind and my imagination. Unfortunately is not brought back the symptom I have them biggest problem with is that is not feeling my emotions.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

mezona said:


> Ezio, how did it come back???


 i don't know it just come back slowly


----------



## nafthegr8903 (Jul 16, 2010)

Lostherheart said:


> My doctor has tried me on Adderall right now it has definitely helped with the blank mind and my imagination. Unfortunately is not brought back the symptom I have them biggest problem with is that is not feeling my emotions.


What dose did of adderall helped?


----------



## Kiwi89 (Mar 31, 2017)

Do any of you also have problems with creativity and more abstract thinking too?


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

Ezio said:


> i don't know it just come back slowly


Are/were you on meds? How long did you have the blank mind for?


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

dreamedm said:


> Are/were you on meds? How long did you have the blank mind for?


 yes im on fluvoxamine .. i had it for one year and few months


----------



## 707 (Mar 1, 2017)

-


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

NZRecovery said:


> Oh and a question. Did the flouvoxetine help or placebo?


 it helped me alot during my anxiety and panic attacks


----------

